# connecting drain tile to pvc



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Is there any accepted way to connect the black corrugated drain tile to pvc pipe?

We are trying to go from 3" pvc schedule 40 to 4" single wall corrugated plastic pipe.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes they make an adapter. May need a reducer also. Just did downspout to perimeter foundation tile. Both were 4" though. I also had to install a check valve that was 4"PVC between the perimeter drain and the downspout drain as the perimeter drain also takes the inside foundation drain to the garden cistern, too....James


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks. Is there an "official" name for the adapter? I've searched but haven't found one yet.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You need a reducer and a Flex Coupling


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Flex coupling?

I can increase the pvc up to 4".


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Which way is the flow going?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Flex coupling?
> 
> I can increase the pvc up to 4".





> We are trying to go from 3" pvc schedule 40 to 4" single wall corrugated plastic pipe.


That's still the name of the coupling, which is what you asked.
The pipe sizes don't change that
Go to Lowe's and look at them


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes I got the adapter and reducer at Lowes. They also make ferncos that adapt the 2, they make them in reducing also. Looks like a length of hose with 2 hose clamps. 1 side fits over the schedule 40, the other over the corrugated pipe....James


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've used the rubber adapters but they don't seem to be a permanent solution.

The flow is going from pvc to drain tile.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

The technical name for the connector is: "doodad." You know, for my "thingy."

Place that sells stuff like that will know what you are looking for.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I've used the rubber adapters but they don't seem to be a permanent solution.


I guess you're on your own then


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I'd just slide the 4" up over the pvc a couple of feet and put a couple of big clamps around it


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

Duct tape


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Since this not a pressured line why not take a can of the spray foam and make a seal after having the corrugate pipe extend over the PVC a short distance?


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

fishhead said:


> I've used the rubber adapters but they don't seem to be a permanent solution.
> 
> The flow is going from pvc to drain tile.


Why wouldn't it be a permanent solution? The hose clamps are stainless steel, so they won't rust. They're allowed in the code for sewer fittings.

Michael


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm thinking that sitting on top of the ground the rubber would be exposed to UV light and rodents.

The boss has decided to let me use perforated pvc pipe instead.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

If you got rodents that will tackle a neoprene coupling with ss clamps you got a bigger problem than a connection on two pipes


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Sawmill Jim said:


> If you got rodents that will tackle a neoprene coupling with ss clamps you got a bigger problem than a connection on two pipes


Maybe they have "rodents of unusual size?" (The Princess Bride) 

Unless the pvc is rated for UV, I believe it will stand up worse than the black neoprene. I know I've had some pvc pipe thats become very brittle after being out in the sun for a couple of years.

Michael


----------

